# $33 Million Model Train?



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yup...

http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...ed_steel_sculpture_sold_for_33_8_million.html

Beyond crazy!


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

For 33 million, I'd by my own railroad!


----------



## keymania (May 22, 2014)

Who cares about that train. I love Jim Beam


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

There is no way to get the alcohol out.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is Bonehead Stupid, Level 3...


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

i'll never understand those artist types or the people who would pay that kind of money for something like that


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

if i had that kind of money I would'nt spend it on that, man what a layout I could build LOL


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Out of this world price tag!


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

if only i could just get a loan of one million, it would all be paid back. (with interest).
but what i life i would have in the time i could.


and i am a better investment than booze locked up in a train...if there really is any in there?????
.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

packnrat said:


> if there really is any in there?????


My thoughts exactly !


----------

